# Witz am Samstag



## hopfazupfa (6 Okt. 2012)

So kann es kommen... Ein ganz normales Gespräch am Frühstückstisch:

Sie: Was würdest Du machen, wenn ich sterben würde?
Er: Um dich trauern.
Sie: Lange?
Er: Sehr lange!
Sie: Warum?
Er: (mit ernstem Gesicht) Weil ich dich liebe und dein Verlust sehr schmerzlich für mich wäre. Darum!
Sie: (mit einem Lächeln) Das ist lieb. - Würdest du wieder heiraten?
Er: Nein.
Siemit gekränkte Gesichtsausdruck) Warum nicht? Bist Du nicht gerne verheiratet?
Er: Doch, bin ich.
Sie: Also würdest Du wieder heiraten?
Er: (räuspert sich) Ich denke, wenn ich lange genug getrauert habe und mein Leben wieder einen Sinn ergibt, ja.
Sie: Würdest du mit ihr auch in unserem Bett schlafen?
Er: Wäre doch angebracht, oder?
Sie: Würdest Du mein Bild durch ihres auf deinem Nachttisch ersetzen?
Er: Ich würde beide Bilder aufstellen
Sie: Du würdest auch Sex mit ihr machen? In unserem Bett?
Er: (trinkt einen Schluck Kaffee) Würde sich sicherlich so ergeben. Ja.
Sie: Würdest du auch mit ihr Golf spielen?
Er: Ja, würde ich.
Sie: Würdest Du ihr meine Schläger geben?
Er: Nein, Sie ist Linkshänderin.

Sie:?
Er: Scheiße!


----------



## wil008 (6 Okt. 2012)

böse aber klasse


----------



## DarkProphecy (6 Okt. 2012)

Haha schön verarscht!!!


----------



## master01800 (6 Okt. 2012)

nicht schlecht der witz


----------



## couriousu (7 Okt. 2012)

vorher Gehirn einschalten


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2012)

shit happens


----------



## Sky7 (16 Okt. 2012)

Sehr guter Witz


----------



## zepster (16 Okt. 2012)

sehr lustig


----------



## imogspielen (17 Okt. 2012)

sehr stark


----------



## FarmerBoy (26 Feb. 2021)

Super Witz


----------



## samoah (4 Apr. 2021)

kannte auch mal nen guten


----------

